# I really really want a ferret :(



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I have been looking for rescues near me but cant seem to find any??

I had a jill in the past but that was when i was young and living with my parents.

I am a complete novice ferret person? but i have researched them and i know that they need alot of room to live and excersise (which i can provide) and that they need neutering which i will get done. i hav also been looking at indoor cages and have found one that would be sutible for 2 ferrets which i would like because i have read that they are social animals.

I was also looking at diets for ferrets and i have read an article on whole prey diets and raw diets and i was wondering if anyone has any experiance of these??

Also if some one knows if there are any ferret rescues near derbyshire or if anyone has any ferrets that need homes can they let me know??


xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i know of a ferret rescue in sheffield, depending on where you are in derbyshire it may be an option for you
http://www.theferrethutch.com/


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

hii 

Im not to sure of rescues in derbyshire, where abouts are you ??? 

sounds like you have been doing lots of research to, yes ferrets love each others company and are very funny to watch when playing.
What cage do you have in mind??? 

Helenna


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I did order one but i cancelled it because someone posted a thread saying the place i got it from kind of stole off them  

So have been having another look around and have found this one:
Ferplast Furet Tower Rodent Cage

Would this be a sutible cage for two??

I am in the centre of derby so slap bang in the middle lol


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

Im not to sure, I would think so but not possitive. 
This is my cage that my boys live in 









I found it on ebay for a good price new to


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I think i will have a look on ebay lol
x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

tashax said:


> I did order one but i cancelled it because someone posted a thread saying the place i got it from kind of stole off them
> 
> So have been having another look around and have found this one:
> Ferplast Furet Tower Rodent Cage
> ...


OOOh very close to me!

Try East Midlands Ferret Rescue (say Annie with Tia gave you her number)
Lynn and Charlie and wonderful and will be very helpful...they are bursting at the seams at the mo!
07855983726

They are very close to city centre


----------



## tillymax (Jun 27, 2011)

tashax said:


> I have been looking for rescues near me but cant seem to find any??
> 
> I had a jill in the past but that was when i was young and living with my parents.
> 
> ...


ferrets are great, my two do make me alugh alot, both mine are in seperate hutches due to recent problems with Ouch the smaller of the two dragging shakie (about twice her size) around by the head and being typical evil Ouch

I dont know about ferrets must be spayed but I do know that they need there yearly "jill jab" which is always a fun experience as ferrets never appreciat being poked with a needle, as ferrets need to be pregnant or it can kill them (putting it in simple terms) which obviously isnt a recponsible thing to do bringing so many ferrets in to the world so the jill jab tricks there bodies in to thinking they are pregnant (if this makes any sense at all)

one of my ferrets is in a standard rabbit hutch that me and my partner built (see below) and the other is in a open top arc shaped enclosure which i think is usually used for guineapigs both have plenty of toys and tubes

I feed my girls on bisquits for the main purpous of keeping away flies, I live next to fields with horses and sheep and the flies are terrible. They do occasionally get a bit of meat thrown in there if I am dicing chicken of I get a bit of pork liver for them from the butchers.

I got my two with no experience at all and they are so easy to keep, very robust little creatures and full of the joys of spring all the time and although mine are used for work purpouses they are both as soft as clarts


----------



## tillymax (Jun 27, 2011)

to gauge the size we put the dog in it


----------

